# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Ελλειπτικό axxon 410e δεν αλλάζει την αντισταση

## moutafij

Καλησπέρα έχω πρόβλημα με το ελλειπτικό πιστεύω ότι είναι η κονσόλα αλλά η τιμή καινούργια ς είναι τσιμπιμενη,Ενώ όταν ξεκιναει στέλνει γύρω στα 7 volt στο μοτέρ και δουλεύει το μοτέρ που αυξομειώνει την αντίσταση για να το φέρει στην αρχική θέση κατά τη διάρκεια του προγράμματος την ώρα που πρέπει να αλλάξει την αντίσταση άλλες φορές στέλνει 1,5 v και άλλες 2,5 με αποτέλεσμα να μη δουλεύει το μοτεράκι και να μην αυξομειώνει την αντισταση υποψιάζεται κανείς τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## αλπινιστης

Μπορεις να βαλεις καμια φωτογραφια απο την οδηγηση του μοτερ?

----------


## moutafij

Δεν ξέρω πώς να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις?

----------


## moutafij

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45724Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45724

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Με το "insert image" κουμπί. Βρίσκεις το αρχείο που θέλεις να στείλεις και το στέλνεις από εκεί.
χωρίς τίτλο.JPG

----------


## moutafij

Πέτρος σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση αλλά όταν προσπαθούσα δε το έκανε ! Τώρα το κατάφερα ! Από πού είσαι αν επιτρέπεται από το Έβρο;_

----------


## moutafij

Το άσπρο και μαύρο καλώδιο συνδέονται με το μοτέρ

----------

